# Looking for BSNL helpline no.s



## yrana2002 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in chandigarh & i urgently need *BSNL local Dataone* helpline nos.
I've already got 231000, which nobody receives ....

So, if you've got a local no. that works, i really would be obliged to you..


----------



## Thor (Oct 5, 2007)

BSNL Dataone Helpline no. 18004241600 ... its tollfree i think! try from a landline and not from some cell...


----------

